# النبؤات عن حياة وألام ونسب وشخص المسيح



## مونيكا 57 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*النبوات عن حياة والآلام ونسب وشخص المسيح​*

العهد القديم العهد الجديد 

و أضع عداوة بينك و بين المراة و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق رأسك و أنت تسحقين عقبه تك15:3
نسل المرأة
و لكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس غلا 4:4

و أبارك مباركيك و لاعنيك العنه و تتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الأرض تك3:12
نسل إبراهيم
كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم

مت1:1

فاجاب يسوع و قال ايها الجيل غير المؤمن الملتوي الى متى اكون معكم الى متى احتملكم قدموه الي ههنا تك 19:17
نسل

اسحق
بن يعقوب بن اسحق بن ابراهيم بن تارح بن ناحور

لو34:3

اراه و لكن ليس الان ابصره و لكن ليس قريبا يبرز كوكب من يعقوب و يقوم قضيب من اسرائيل فيحطم طرفي مواب و يهلك كل بني الوغى

عدد17:24
نسل يعقوب
ابراهيم ولد اسحق و اسحق ولد يعقوب و يعقوب ولد يهوذا و اخوته

مت2:1

لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا و مشترع من بين رجليه حتى يأتي شيلون و له يكون خضوع شعوب تك10:49
نسل يهوذا
بن عميناداب بن ارام بن حصرون بن فارص بن يهوذالو33:3

لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق اش7:9
نسل داود
هذا يكون عظيما و ابن العلي يدعى و يعطيه الرب الاله كرسي داود ابيه

لو32:1

كرسيك يا الله إلي دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك مز6:45
الممسوح والأزلي 
و اما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك

احببت البر و ابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله الهك بزيت الابتهاج اكثر من شركائك عب 8:1

اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل مي2:5
ميلادة في بيت لحم
فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة الى اليهودية الى مدينة داود لو4:2

فاعلم و افهم انه من خروج الامر لتجديد اورشليم و بنائها الى المسيح الرئيس سبعة اسابيع و اثنان و ستون اسبوعا يعود و يبنى سوق و خليج في ضيق الازمنة دا25:9
وقت ميلاده
و في تلك الايام صدر امر من اوغسطس قيصر بان يكتتب كل المسكونة لو1:2

و لكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه اية ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و تدعو اسمه عمانوئيل اش14:7 
ميلادة من عذزاء
و في الشهر السادس ارسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله الى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة لو26:2

هكذا قال الرب صوت سمع في الرامة نوح بكاء مر راحيل تبكي على اولادها و تابى ان تتعزى عن اولادها لانهم ليسوا بموجودين ار15:31
مذبحة اطفال
حينئذ لما راى هيرودس ان المجوس سخروا به غضب جدا فارسل و قتل جميع الصبيان الذين في بيت لحم و في كل تخومها من ابن سنتين فما دون بحسب الزمان الذي تحققه من المجوس مت16:2

لما كان إسرائيل غلاما أحببته و من مصر دعوت ابني هو1:11
هروبة إلي مصر
فقام و اخذ الصبي و أمه ليلا و انصرف إلي مصر مت 14:2

صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب قوموا في القفر سبيلا لالهنا اش3:40
الطريق المعدة لة
فجاء إلى جميع الكورة المحيطة بالاردن يكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا لو3:3

هانذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيئ الطريق أمامي و يأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه و ملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود ملا1:3
مجي السابق امامة
بل ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا انبيا نعم اقول لكم و افضل من نبي لو24:7

هانذا أرسل إليكم أيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم و المخوف فيرد قلب الاباء على الابناء و قلب الأبناء على إبائهم ملا5:4
مسبوق بايليا
ان جميع الأنبياء و الناموس الى يوحنا تنباوا و ان أردتم ان تقبلوا فهذا هو أبليا المزمع ان يأتي من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع مت13:11

أنى اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب قال لي أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك مز7:2
أنة يدعي ابن الله
و صوت من السماوات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت مت17:3

الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور اش1:9
سكنة في تخوم ذبولون
و ترك الناصرة و اتى فسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون و نفتاليم مت13:4

افتح بمثل فمي أذيع ألغازا منذ القدم مز2:78
التكلم بأمثال 
هذا كله كلم به يسوع الجموع بأمثال و بدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم مت34:13

يقيم لك الرب ألهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون… أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك و اجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به تث15:18
أنة نبي
و يرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل الذي ينبغي ان السماء تقبله الى أزمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر اع 20:3

روح السيد الرب علي لان الرب مسحني لأبشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق و للمأسورين بالإطلاق لانادي بسنة مقبولة للرب و بيوم انتقام لالهنا لاعزي كل النائحين اش1:61
لشفاء منكسري القلوب
فدفع اليه سفر اشعياء النبي و لما فتح السفر وجد الموضع الذي كان مكتوبا فيه.. ثم طوى السفر و سلمه الى الخادم و جلس و جميع الذين في المجمع كانت عيونهم شاخصة اليه … لو17:4 

محتقر و مخذول من الناس رجل أوجاع و مختبر الحزن و كمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به

لكن أحز أننا حملها و أوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله ومذلولا وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل آثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره شفينا كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا اش 3:53
صلبة وتحملة الآلام ورفض الناس لة
الى خاصته جاء و خاصته لم تقبله يو11:1

فصرخوا بجملتهم قائلين خذ هذا و أطلق لنا باراباس لو 18:23 و مع انه كان قد صنع امامهم ايات هذا عددها لم يؤمنوا به يو37:12 فساله بيلاطس ايضا قائلا اما تجيب بشيء انظر كم يشهدون عليك فلم يجب يسوع ايضا بشيء حتى تعجب بيلاطس مر4:15 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية يو16:3

اقسم الرب و لن يندم انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق مز4:110 
كاهن علي طقس ملشيصادق 
كذلك المسيح ايضا لم يمجد نفسه ليصير رئيس كهنة بل الذي قال له انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك …كما يقول ايضا في موضع اخر انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق عب5:5

ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون اهتفي يا بنت اورشليم هوذا ملكك ياتي اليك هو عادل و منصور وديع و راكب على حمار و على جحش ابن اتان زك9:9
دخولة الى اوروشاليم
فاتيا بالجحش الى يسوع و القيا عليه ثيابهما فجلس عليه

من افواه الاطفال و الرضع اسست حمدا بسبب اضدادك لتسكيت عدو و منتقم مز2:8
ممجد من الاطفال
فلما راى رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة العجائب التي صنع و الاولاد يصرخون في الهيكل و يقولون اوصنا لابن داود غضبوا مت15:21

ايضا رجل سلامتي الذي وثقت به اكل خبزي رفع علي عقبه مز9:41
خيانتة من صديق حميم
و بينما هو يتكلم اذا جمع و الذي يدعى يهوذا احد الاثني عشر يتقدمهم فدنا من يسوع ليقبله لو47:22

فقلت لهم ان حسن في اعينكم فاعطوني اجرتي و الا فامتنعوا فوزنوا اجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة زك12:11
خيانتة بثلاثين من الفضة
و قال ماذا تريدون ان تعطوني و انا اسلمه اليكم فجعلوا له ثلاثين من الفضة مت15:26

شهود زور يقومون و عما لم اعلم يسالونني مز11:35
شهود زور يقومون علية
لان كثيرين شهدوا عليه زورا و لم تتفق شهاداتهم

ثم قام قوم و شهدوا عليه زورا مر56:14

الهي الهي لماذا تركتني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري الهي في النهار ادعو فلا تستجيب في الليل ادعو فلا هدو لي… مز1:22

اما الرب فسر بان يسحقه بالحزن ان جعل نفسه ذبيحة اثم يرى نسلا تطول ايامه و مسرة الرب بيده تنجح اش10:53 
اللة سوف يتركة
و نحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني

مت46:27

يحفظ جميع عظامه واحد منها لا ينكسر مز20:34
عظامه لن تنكسر
و اما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم راوه قد مات يو32:19 

و جعل مع الاشرار قبره و مع غني عند موته على انه لم يعمل ظلما و لم يكن في فمه غش اش53
دفنة مع غنى
و لما كان المساء جاء رجل غني من الرامة اسمه يوسف و كان هو ايضا تلميذا ليسوع مت27

لان غيرة بيتك اكلتني و تعييرات معيريك وقعت علي مز9:69
تعييرات ضدة
لان المسيح ايضا لم يرض نفسه بل كما هو مكتوب تعييرات معيريك وقعت علي رو3:15

بذلت ظهري للضاربين و خدي للناتفين وجهي لم استر عن العار و البصق اش 6:50
الالام
حينئذ بصقوا في وجهه و لكموه و اخرون لطموه مت67:26

كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي يفغرون الشفاه و ينغضون الراس قائلين اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به مز7:22
السخرة علية 
و كان الشعب واقفين ينظرون و الرؤساء ايضا معهم يسخرون به قائلين خلص اخرين فليخلص نفسه ان كان هو المسيح مختار الله لو35:23

احصي كل عظامي و هم ينظرون و يتفرسون في

يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي يقترعون مز17:22
الاقتراع علي لباسة 
و لما صلبوه اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم و على لباسي القوا قرعة مت35:27

بدل محبتي يخاصمونني اما انا فصلاة مز 4:109
الصلاة من اجل اعدائة
فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون و اذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليهالو34:23

و أفيض على بيت داود و على سكان أورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره زك 10:12
طعنة
ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي و لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمن يو27:20

لا يشمت بي الذين هم اعدائي باطلا و لا يتغامز بالعين الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب مز19:35
مكروة بلا سبب
لو لم اكن قد عملت بينهم اعمالا لم يعملها احد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية و اما الان فقد راوا و ابغضوني انا و ابي يو24:15

لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا …مز16

انما الله يفدي نفسي من يد الهاوية لانه ياخذني سلاه مز15:49
قيامتة من الهاوية
فقال لهن لا تندهشن انتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب قد قام ليس هو ههنا هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه مر6:16

صعدت الى العلاء سبيت سبيا قبلت عطايا بين الناس و ايضا المتمردين للسكن ايها الرب الاله… مز18:68

صعد الله بهتاف الرب بصوت الصور….مز5:47

يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه.. هو2:6


صعودة الي السماء
ثم ان الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع الى السماء و جلس عن يمين الله…مر19:16

و انه دفن و انه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب… 1 كو4:15

لذلك يقول اذ صعد الى العلاء سبى سبيا و اعطى الناس عطاياو اما انه صعد فما هو الا انه نزل ايضا اولا الى اقسام الارض السفلى الذي نزل هو الذي صعد ايضا فوق جميع السماوات لكي يملا الكل افسس8:4





النبوات عن حياة والآلام ونسب وشخص المسيح




العهد القديم العهد الجديد 

و أضع عداوة بينك و بين المراة و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق رأسك و أنت تسحقين عقبه تك15:3
نسل المرأة
و لكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس غلا 4:4

و أبارك مباركيك و لاعنيك العنه و تتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الأرض تك3:12
نسل إبراهيم
كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم

مت1:1

فاجاب يسوع و قال ايها الجيل غير المؤمن الملتوي الى متى اكون معكم الى متى احتملكم قدموه الي ههنا تك 19:17
نسل

اسحق
بن يعقوب بن اسحق بن ابراهيم بن تارح بن ناحور

لو34:3

اراه و لكن ليس الان ابصره و لكن ليس قريبا يبرز كوكب من يعقوب و يقوم قضيب من اسرائيل فيحطم طرفي مواب و يهلك كل بني الوغى

عدد17:24
نسل يعقوب
ابراهيم ولد اسحق و اسحق ولد يعقوب و يعقوب ولد يهوذا و اخوته

مت2:1

لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا و مشترع من بين رجليه حتى يأتي شيلون و له يكون خضوع شعوب تك10:49
نسل يهوذا
بن عميناداب بن ارام بن حصرون بن فارص بن يهوذالو33:3

لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق اش7:9
نسل داود
هذا يكون عظيما و ابن العلي يدعى و يعطيه الرب الاله كرسي داود ابيه

لو32:1

كرسيك يا الله إلي دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك مز6:45
الممسوح والأزلي 
و اما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك

احببت البر و ابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله الهك بزيت الابتهاج اكثر من شركائك عب 8:1

اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل مي2:5
ميلادة في بيت لحم
فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة الى اليهودية الى مدينة داود لو4:2

فاعلم و افهم انه من خروج الامر لتجديد اورشليم و بنائها الى المسيح الرئيس سبعة اسابيع و اثنان و ستون اسبوعا يعود و يبنى سوق و خليج في ضيق الازمنة دا25:9
وقت ميلاده
و في تلك الايام صدر امر من اوغسطس قيصر بان يكتتب كل المسكونة لو1:2

و لكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه اية ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و تدعو اسمه عمانوئيل اش14:7 
ميلادة من عذزاء
و في الشهر السادس ارسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله الى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة لو26:2

هكذا قال الرب صوت سمع في الرامة نوح بكاء مر راحيل تبكي على اولادها و تابى ان تتعزى عن اولادها لانهم ليسوا بموجودين ار15:31
مذبحة اطفال
حينئذ لما راى هيرودس ان المجوس سخروا به غضب جدا فارسل و قتل جميع الصبيان الذين في بيت لحم و في كل تخومها من ابن سنتين فما دون بحسب الزمان الذي تحققه من المجوس مت16:2

لما كان إسرائيل غلاما أحببته و من مصر دعوت ابني هو1:11
هروبة إلي مصر
فقام و اخذ الصبي و أمه ليلا و انصرف إلي مصر مت 14:2

صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب قوموا في القفر سبيلا لالهنا اش3:40
الطريق المعدة لة
فجاء إلى جميع الكورة المحيطة بالاردن يكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا لو3:3

هانذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيئ الطريق أمامي و يأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه و ملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود ملا1:3
مجي السابق امامة
بل ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا انبيا نعم اقول لكم و افضل من نبي لو24:7

هانذا أرسل إليكم أيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم و المخوف فيرد قلب الاباء على الابناء و قلب الأبناء على إبائهم ملا5:4
مسبوق بايليا
ان جميع الأنبياء و الناموس الى يوحنا تنباوا و ان أردتم ان تقبلوا فهذا هو أبليا المزمع ان يأتي من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع مت13:11

أنى اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب قال لي أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك مز7:2
أنة يدعي ابن الله
و صوت من السماوات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت مت17:3

الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور اش1:9
سكنة في تخوم ذبولون
و ترك الناصرة و اتى فسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون و نفتاليم مت13:4

افتح بمثل فمي أذيع ألغازا منذ القدم مز2:78
التكلم بأمثال 
هذا كله كلم به يسوع الجموع بأمثال و بدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم مت34:13

يقيم لك الرب ألهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون… أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك و اجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به تث15:18
أنة نبي
و يرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل الذي ينبغي ان السماء تقبله الى أزمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر اع 20:3

روح السيد الرب علي لان الرب مسحني لأبشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق و للمأسورين بالإطلاق لانادي بسنة مقبولة للرب و بيوم انتقام لالهنا لاعزي كل النائحين اش1:61
لشفاء منكسري القلوب
فدفع اليه سفر اشعياء النبي و لما فتح السفر وجد الموضع الذي كان مكتوبا فيه.. ثم طوى السفر و سلمه الى الخادم و جلس و جميع الذين في المجمع كانت عيونهم شاخصة اليه … لو17:4 

محتقر و مخذول من الناس رجل أوجاع و مختبر الحزن و كمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به

لكن أحز أننا حملها و أوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله ومذلولا وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل آثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره شفينا كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا اش 3:53
صلبة وتحملة الآلام ورفض الناس لة
الى خاصته جاء و خاصته لم تقبله يو11:1

فصرخوا بجملتهم قائلين خذ هذا و أطلق لنا باراباس لو 18:23 و مع انه كان قد صنع امامهم ايات هذا عددها لم يؤمنوا به يو37:12 فساله بيلاطس ايضا قائلا اما تجيب بشيء انظر كم يشهدون عليك فلم يجب يسوع ايضا بشيء حتى تعجب بيلاطس مر4:15 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية يو16:3

اقسم الرب و لن يندم انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق مز4:110 
كاهن علي طقس ملشيصادق 
كذلك المسيح ايضا لم يمجد نفسه ليصير رئيس كهنة بل الذي قال له انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك …كما يقول ايضا في موضع اخر انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق عب5:5

ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون اهتفي يا بنت اورشليم هوذا ملكك ياتي اليك هو عادل و منصور وديع و راكب على حمار و على جحش ابن اتان زك9:9
دخولة الى اوروشاليم
فاتيا بالجحش الى يسوع و القيا عليه ثيابهما فجلس عليه

من افواه الاطفال و الرضع اسست حمدا بسبب اضدادك لتسكيت عدو و منتقم مز2:8
ممجد من الاطفال
فلما راى رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة العجائب التي صنع و الاولاد يصرخون في الهيكل و يقولون اوصنا لابن داود غضبوا مت15:21

ايضا رجل سلامتي الذي وثقت به اكل خبزي رفع علي عقبه مز9:41
خيانتة من صديق حميم
و بينما هو يتكلم اذا جمع و الذي يدعى يهوذا احد الاثني عشر يتقدمهم فدنا من يسوع ليقبله لو47:22

فقلت لهم ان حسن في اعينكم فاعطوني اجرتي و الا فامتنعوا فوزنوا اجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة زك12:11
خيانتة بثلاثين من الفضة
و قال ماذا تريدون ان تعطوني و انا اسلمه اليكم فجعلوا له ثلاثين من الفضة مت15:26

شهود زور يقومون و عما لم اعلم يسالونني مز11:35
شهود زور يقومون علية
لان كثيرين شهدوا عليه زورا و لم تتفق شهاداتهم

ثم قام قوم و شهدوا عليه زورا مر56:14

الهي الهي لماذا تركتني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري الهي في النهار ادعو فلا تستجيب في الليل ادعو فلا هدو لي… مز1:22

اما الرب فسر بان يسحقه بالحزن ان جعل نفسه ذبيحة اثم يرى نسلا تطول ايامه و مسرة الرب بيده تنجح اش10:53 
اللة سوف يتركة
و نحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني

مت46:27

يحفظ جميع عظامه واحد منها لا ينكسر مز20:34
عظامه لن تنكسر
و اما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم راوه قد مات يو32:19 

و جعل مع الاشرار قبره و مع غني عند موته على انه لم يعمل ظلما و لم يكن في فمه غش اش53
دفنة مع غنى
و لما كان المساء جاء رجل غني من الرامة اسمه يوسف و كان هو ايضا تلميذا ليسوع مت27

لان غيرة بيتك اكلتني و تعييرات معيريك وقعت علي مز9:69
تعييرات ضدة
لان المسيح ايضا لم يرض نفسه بل كما هو مكتوب تعييرات معيريك وقعت علي رو3:15

بذلت ظهري للضاربين و خدي للناتفين وجهي لم استر عن العار و البصق اش 6:50
الالام
حينئذ بصقوا في وجهه و لكموه و اخرون لطموه مت67:26

كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي يفغرون الشفاه و ينغضون الراس قائلين اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به مز7:22
السخرة علية 
و كان الشعب واقفين ينظرون و الرؤساء ايضا معهم يسخرون به قائلين خلص اخرين فليخلص نفسه ان كان هو المسيح مختار الله لو35:23

احصي كل عظامي و هم ينظرون و يتفرسون في

يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي يقترعون مز17:22
الاقتراع علي لباسة 
و لما صلبوه اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم و على لباسي القوا قرعة مت35:27

بدل محبتي يخاصمونني اما انا فصلاة مز 4:109
الصلاة من اجل اعدائة
فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون و اذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليهالو34:23

و أفيض على بيت داود و على سكان أورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره زك 10:12
طعنة
ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي و لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمن يو27:20

لا يشمت بي الذين هم اعدائي باطلا و لا يتغامز بالعين الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب مز19:35
مكروة بلا سبب
لو لم اكن قد عملت بينهم اعمالا لم يعملها احد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية و اما الان فقد راوا و ابغضوني انا و ابي يو24:15

لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا …مز16

انما الله يفدي نفسي من يد الهاوية لانه ياخذني سلاه مز15:49
قيامتة من الهاوية
فقال لهن لا تندهشن انتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب قد قام ليس هو ههنا هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه مر6:16

صعدت الى العلاء سبيت سبيا قبلت عطايا بين الناس و ايضا المتمردين للسكن ايها الرب الاله… مز18:68

صعد الله بهتاف الرب بصوت الصور….مز5:47

يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه.. هو2:6


صعودة الي السماء
ثم ان الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع الى السماء و جلس عن يمين الله…مر19:16

و انه دفن و انه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب… 1 كو4:15

لذلك يقول اذ صعد الى العلاء سبى سبيا و اعطى الناس عطاياو اما انه صعد فما هو الا انه نزل ايضا اولا الى اقسام الارض السفلى الذي نزل هو الذي صعد ايضا فوق جميع السماوات لكي يملا الكل افسس8:4​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مارس 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا مارثا

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل 
يستحق التقيم

شكرا يااخت  مارثا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا مارثا 

ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا مارثا
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> يستحق التقيم
> 
> شكرا يااخت  مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مارثا
> 
> ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكى مارثا لهذا
الموضوع الاكثر من رائع​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مارس 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> شكرا ليكى مارثا لهذا
> الموضوع الاكثر من رائع​


----------

